# Guantanamera Cristales



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Anyone ever tried the Guantanamera Cristales?
Looking for a decent, but cheap machine made to round out an order and have something I don't mind having to butt out early if needed. 
For the size these are extremely cheap, even by machine made standards. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Vegeuros fill that roll for me when I find them on sale

Let us know what you think


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You get what you pay for!
If pubic hairs and floor sweepings .
Are the nuances you are looking for.
Then by all means.
GO FOR IT!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Quints or jlps. As far as floor sweepings go. I've smoked hundreds and so far I've only found a chunk of plastic bag ( a couple times) and a string used for bundling tobacco. 

But who knows,maybe over the years, I've developed an affinity for burnt pubic hair and don't even know it. Lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Gummy Jones said:


> Vegeuros fill that roll for me when I find them on sale
> 
> Let us know what you think


I usually have some Vegueros on hand and enjoy them quite a bit 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> Quints or jlps. As far as floor sweepings go. I've smoked hundreds and so far I've only found a chunk of plastic bag ( a couple times) and a string used for bundling tobacco.
> 
> But who knows,maybe over the years, I've developed an affinity for burnt pubic hair and don't even know it. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Lol.
Probably going to be passing on the Guantanameras as they are getting universally bad reviews across multiple forums. 
Even at $2 a piece, they aren't sounding worth it. 
Was just looking for a break from the JLP'S and Quinteros that usually fill this role

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Lol.
> Probably going to be passing on the Guantanameras as they are getting universally bad reviews across multiple forums.
> Even at $2 a piece, they aren't sounding worth it.
> Was just looking for a break from the JLP'S and Quinteros that usually fill this role
> ...


They are the top of the bottom.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Gummy Jones said:


> Vegeuros fill that roll for me when I find them on sale
> 
> Let us know what you think


Vegueros are a lot more mainstream than many realize. It's a quirk of their 16 cigar packaging that they appear to be strictly bargain basement cigars. When you figure the price per (at list), they come a lot closer to comparable sizes in traditional brands than the lower box buy-in suggests.

But I agree about catching them on-sale. And easy to do. The thing is, the ease of finding them on-sale is IMO a function of that misleading perception and resulting lack of popularity. That is, they don't sell particularly well at standard prices, so vendors tend to discount them more, and more often, than mainstream marcas.

As for Guantanameras, I'd compare them to the "peso cigars" intended for the local market in Cuba. Except they're way over-priced for what they are. If you shop hard and wait for good sales, there are several decent long filler CC's, particularly in the Partagas and RyJ lines, that can actually be had cheaper than Guantanamera Cristales usually are, and not much more than Quints or JLP's.


----------

